
Bootstrap 3 RC2 - kefs
http://blog.getbootstrap.com/2013/08/13/bootstrap-3-rc2/
======
elithrar
Things are moving quickly in Bootstrap-land. I'm not quite sure I would have
called these "Release Candidates" though, given the number of functional
changes to the framework that have been happening/are lined up to happen.
Still, that's likely due to my interpretation of an RC (feature-freeze).

On a different note: I am a big fan of Bootstrap. Yes, there are _tons_ of
complaints from users about sites "looking like Bootstrap", but that's hardly
a fault of the framework (at least they look passable). I've always found that
some button customisation (easier in 3.0), changing the navbar (color, height,
dropdowns) and tweaking the forms is the easiest path to getting a site that
_doesn 't_ look like vanilla framework. And none of those things require much
work or expertise: heck, just a change in height, a different nav-bar font +
color go a long way as it is.

~~~
markdotto
Yeah we probably should have called them betas, but I'm fine with using
RC—beta sounds way less serious and we want folks to just go to town on this.
It's helped _a lot_.

And glad to hear you're a fan! <3

~~~
eflowers
I've been using the WIP for a few months and the changes in RC2 are looking
really great. I am curious as to what the ramifications will be on the
learning curve of people really making the most of the new grid system and how
it can be way more dynamic by calling different columns at different snap
points. I didn't really "get it" right away, but after figuring it out I can
see how it's a huge step forward.

~~~
dolphenstein
I've been upgrading one of my apps to RC1 the past 3 days. I think it's great!
Lot more easier to get it responsive. I was always having troubles with nested
columns on the previous version. Things seem to work a lot more better now!
Was about to tackle an issue about getting column structure to remain same on
phone devices but looks like RC2 takes care of that with .col-xs !

------
efsavage
Am I the only one that thinks v3 looks terrible?

I like v2 because I could just whip out a little internal site/admin
console/etc. and it looked as good or better than most other similar things
without changing _anything_. I have some stuff out there with 5-10 custom CSS
rules for the whole project.

Now we've got v3 which has all sorts of wack colors and typography, like
someone wanted to go "flat" but gave up halfway through.

~~~
elithrar
> Now we've got v3 which has all sorts of wack colors and typography, like
> someone wanted to go "flat" but gave up halfway through.

The idea of BS3 wasn't so much "flat" as it was a "remove gradients to allow
easier customisation". Previously (in BC2) you had to override a ton of stuff
to get "sane" buttons again. BS3 just gives you simple buttons that you can
_add_ to immediately. Same goes for the nav-bar. I much prefer it this way.

~~~
efsavage
I can see that, I guess it's just going after a different use case than I was
using it for (i.e. the decent designer-less site). It has no real value to me
if I have to go through and style everything over again.

~~~
clone1018
Just head on over to Bootswatch and pick out your favorite theme, that's your
new bootstrap :p

My favorites so far are
[http://bootswatch.com/cerulean/](http://bootswatch.com/cerulean/)

~~~
gbadman
Wow, thanks for reminding me of
[http://bootswatch.com](http://bootswatch.com)! I just checked it out again
after having not looked for a while and I'm impressed with the v3-targeted
swatches.

------
rhizome
Bootstrap 3 is only in RC? From the way they redirect all inbound links to the
BS3 front page rather than the BS2 targets people (like me) thought they were
clicking to see, you'd think it went gold.

~~~
jafaku
What's worse, it's not really RC. More like Beta. They keep adding/removing
features, and even changing fundamentals like the grid system. I'm glad I
didn't start using RC1, I imagined something like this could happen. Now I'm
in doubt of using Bootstrap at all.

------
joering2
can someone explain me why bootstrap continues to be NOT compatible with it
previous versions? whats the reasoning behind changing -large into -lg other
than cosmetic?

also, I am not a fan of !important. To many times it feels "screw it we dont
know how properly cascade styles so just overwrite everything with
!important". Its especially problematic when you want to overwrite !important
with !important :|

~~~
markdotto
Naming changes were for consistency across the framework.

We only use `!important` on utilities where specificity would make them
impractical. Quick floats, toggling by viewport size, etc make it necessary
unfortunately. When it comes to every other component though, we don't use it
at all.

Major version release enable us to break backward compatibility. Other
motivations aside, I see no reason to not do it in attempts to do something
better.

~~~
joering2
> Naming changes were for consistency across the framework.

Can you elaborate? Bootstrap framework? so somewhere else you has mood swing
and started calling 'xs' and now you want to update the rest of your
framework? OR you talking about something else?

> Other motivations aside, I see no reason to not do it in attempts to do
> something better.

I have been in IT only last 28 years, but until now its been a normal thing
that the new version is compatible with old one. Check newest MS Word you can
still open Word 97 documents.

What you doing here is you are discouraging those who trusted your framework
from spending hours and hours rewriting their codebase to match your newest
release. Most will not achieve that, so internet will be infested with
outdated bootstrap websites. One could say "nothing wrong with that, noone
force you to trust bootstrap", and they will be right.

On that note, anyone can suggest alternative Framework with more mature
approach to new release compatibility?

~~~
eertami
>Check newest MS Word you can still open Word 97 documents.

It's not really a fair comparison at all. One is a stylesheet, the other is a
desktop office application.

>but until now its been a normal thing that the new version is compatible with
old one

Not true at all, look at Python 2->3, PHP 4->5, jQuery 1.x->2.x. Major
releases often break backwards compatibility.

>from spending hours and hours rewriting their codebase to match your newest
release

Design is not something you have to rewrite to 'match the newest release',
there are no security vulnerabilities in a style sheet. It is fine to stay in
Bootstrap 2.

------
krainboltgreene
I really dislike shortened names in programming and I'm not sure what I'm
going to do about Bootstrap using col, btn, or lg. Probably switch to
Foundation.

~~~
mixmastamyk
Those extra bytes add up every day. ;)

~~~
damncabbage
More that you have to memorise what the word is _and_ what letters they're
removing from it.

( _" Is it Lg, or Lrg? Err, hold on, I'll check..."_)

~~~
krainboltgreene
This, exactly this.

------
jdorfman
Now on BootstrapCDN - [http://www.speedawarenessmonth.com/bootstrapcdn-now-
serving-...](http://www.speedawarenessmonth.com/bootstrapcdn-now-serving-
bootstrap-rc2/)

------
kuusisto
Still no official Datepicker I guess, unless I missed it.

~~~
workhere-io
Using <input type='date'> should bring up a datepicker in modern browsers.

~~~
SwaroopH
I wouldn't recommend it: [http://caniuse.com/input-
datetime](http://caniuse.com/input-datetime)

~~~
workhere-io
You can always use JavaScript to check for date input support and make a JS
fallback if necessary.

------
edelans
and what about the WTF video ? Am I the only one to be surprised ? I find it
rather funny =).

------
humanspecies
In my day a framework was a major piece of generic software used to deploy
databases, large scale data flow and service millions of reequests per minute.

These days you write a fucking preprocessed CSS file, a few JS helper
functions and it's a framework.

~~~
welly
In my day, a framework was a number of interconnected standards, ledgers and
transoms. Made from steel and the sweat of man.

These days, throw a bunch of fucking zeroes and ones together and it's a
framework.

